# запланированный разбой и захват состоится



## Şafak

Доброе утро,

Сейчас читаю новости на Газета.ру. Мне кажется, что журналист допустил ошибку:

«Китай ни в коем случае не одобрит «кражу» китайской технологической компании, и у него есть много способов ответить, *если запланированный разбой и захват состоится*», — говорится в материале газеты China Daily. 

Я так понимаю, что правильный глагол должен быть "*состоятся*", потому что у нас два подлежащих. Или как правильно? 

Спасибо.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Нет, в данном случае лучше употребить единственное число. См. Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLIII


----------



## Vovan

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Я так понимаю, что правильный глагол должен быть "*состоятся*", потому что у нас два подлежащих.


По смыслу "запланированн*ый*" относится и к "разбою", и к "захвату". То есть если бы автор рассматривал "разбой" и "захват" как потенциально отдельные явления, то написал бы "запланированн*ые*".

В данном случае имеем дело с полуидиоматичным выражением, созданным на манер "шум и гам" (ссылка на Google Books), "стыд и срам" (ссылка на Google Books) и т.п.) и существующим в русском языке довольно давно:




_(Из книги Ивана Евдокимова "Архангельск" (1933 г.).)_​


----------



## Şafak

@GCRaistlin, прошу прощения, но ссылка какая-то безумно сложная. 
@Vovan, другими словами, я должна воспринимать "разбой и захват" как цельное подлежащие. На тот факт, что "разбой и захват" является одиночным подлежащим, нам намекает "запланированный", которое стоит в ед. числе. Так?


----------



## Vovan

Jennifer Weiss said:


> На тот факт, что "разбой и захват" является одиночным подлежащим, нам намекает "запланированный", которое стоит в ед. числе.


В данном предложении - да, но в общем случае определения может и не быть.

Кстати, есть более простые (не связанные с идиоматикой) случаи подобного согласования:
_Придет завхоз с начальником - ничего им не говори!_​


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> По смыслу "запланированн*ый*" относится и к "разбою", и к "захвату". То есть если бы автор рассматривал "разбой" и "захват" как потенциально отдельные явления


Не очень понял, какая разница, к чему относится определение, если речь в исходном сообщении о числе сказуемого.

В принципе, могут быть использованы оба варианта.


----------



## Awwal12

Jennifer Weiss said:


> На тот факт, что "разбой и захват" является одиночным подлежащим, нам намекает "запланированный", которое стоит в ед. числе.


Намекать на что-то оно может разве что очень косвенно.


Vovan said:


> В данном предложении - да, но в общем случае определения может и не быть.
> 
> Кстати, есть более простые (не связанные с идиоматикой) случаи подобного согласования:
> _Придет завхоз с начальником - ничего им не говори!_​


Какое отношение комитативные конструкции с "с + instr." имеют к сочинению?..


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> Не очень понял, какая разница, к чему относится определение, если речь в исходном сообщении о числе сказуемого.


Отвечу, дополнив свое сообщение:


> Если бы автор рассматривал "разбой" и "захват" как потенциально отдельные явления, то написал бы "запланированн*ые*"...


... и был бы вынужден использовать форму множественного числа сказуемого - "состо*я*тся".

Контекстуально очевидно, что раз автор полагает необходимым применить определение "запланированный" к "разбою", то одновременно применяет его и к "захвату". Но грамматически это невозможно! А значит, автор мыслит "разбой" и "захват" как единое явление. И нас, в свою очередь, совсем не удивляет тот факт, что далее у него идет глагол в единственном числе.



Awwal12 said:


> Какое отношение комитативные конструкции с "с + instr." имеют к сочинению?..


В данном конкретном случае так же возможны оба варианта:
_Придет завхоз с начальником - ничего им не говори!_​_Придут завхоз с начальником - ничего им не говори!_​


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Отвечу, дополнив свое сообщение:
> ... и был бы вынужден использовать форму множественного числа сказуемого - "состо*я*тся".


Ничего не понял. Почему вынужден?  Если бы определение было во мн.ч., то мн.ч. сказуемого было бы предопределено, но единственное-то число ничего не предопределяет (причем независимо от того, к чему относится определение по смыслу). Ср.:
_Если предшествующая философия и педагогика считали, что ядро личности, личностное самосознание сохраняется... _
(С. С. Неретина, А. П. Огурцов. Пути к универсалиям. Раздел V. Универсалии как кванторы: от номинализма к концептуализму (2006))
_Разработанная методика и модель могут быть применены..._
(А. Быков, Е. Велесько. Оптимизация запасов на основе имитационного моделирования)
_Быстро наступавшая усталость и сонливость делали больного покорным и безвредным..._
(Ю. В. Каннабих. История психиатрии (1928))
_Найденная рука и нога побывали в участках, а затем с соответствующими протоколами были препровождены в прозекторскую Обуховской больницы._
(А. Е. Зарин. В поисках убийцы (1915))
- и т.д. и т.п., примерам совершенно разных лет и авторов нет числа. Связано это, понятно, с тем, что определение во мн.ч. при сочинении существительных в ед.ч. может *синтаксически* относиться только ко всей сочиненной конструкции и, соответственно, сказуемое обязано согласовываться со всей именной группой сразу (т.к. эта связь - высшего порядка). В то же время определение в ед.ч. не накладывает никаких ограничений на структуру, давая широчайшие возможности для эллипсиса повторяющихся элементов:
[запланированные [разбой и захват]] состоятся
[[запланированный разбой] (состоится)] и [[(запланированный) захват] состоится]


Vovan said:


> В данном конкретном случае так же возможны оба варианта:


Но это совсем другая структура. Что она может здесь доказывать или опровергать?


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> Определение в ед.ч. не накладывает никаких ограничений на структуру.


По факту действительно нередко встречающихся употреблений "совершенно разных лет и авторов" может показаться, что оно так. Но, во-первых, это не так. Рассмотрим такой пример:

_Синюю краску и синюю бумагу купил. _*(не равно)*_ Синюю краску и бумагу купил._​_[[Синюю краску] (купил)] и [[(синюю) бумагу] купил].  _​
Вторые круглые скобки некорректны: нельзя использовать "синюю" в единственном числе для определения и "краски", и "бумаги" одновременно. Заметьте: в ваших примерах слова в парах ("педагогика и философия", "методика и модель", "усталость и сонливость", "рука и нога") являются семантически близкими (как минимум - контекстуально или же в рамках традиции ряда вполне узнаваемых дискурсов) и тем самым они подобны "разбою и захвату"; поэтому и оказывается возможным применить к ним единое определение в единственном числе.

Во-вторых же, исходный текст - дипломатический. Более того, он содержит обвинения в адрес другого государства в планировании уголовных преступлений. А значит, никакие эллипсы, могущие создать кривотолки, в общем и целом, неуместны.



Awwal12 said:


> Но это совсем другая структура. Что она может здесь доказывать или опровергать?


Только сам факт возможности подобного "нелогичного" согласования.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Вторые круглые скобки некорректны: нельзя использовать "синюю" в единственном числе для определения и "краски", и "бумаги" одновременно.


Во-первых, кто это сказал? 
Во-вторых, непонятно, как в принципе некие частные ограничения на эллипсис определения могут иметь общее значение для всех случаев.


Vovan said:


> Заметьте: в ваших примерах слова в парах ("педагогика и философия", "методика и модель", "усталость и сонливость", "рука и нога") являются семантически близкими (как минимум - контекстуально или же в рамках традиции ряда вполне узнаваемых дискурсов) и тем самым они подобны "разбою и захвату"; поэтому и оказывается возможным применить к ним единое определение в единственном числе.


Какое это имеет отношение к вопросу _согласования с глаголом_?


Vovan said:


> Во-вторых же, исходный текст - дипломатический. Более того, он содержит обвинения в адрес другого государства в планировании уголовных преступлений. А значит, никакие эллипсы, могущие создать кривотолки, в общем и целом, неуместны.


Гм. Вы в курсе, что эллипсисы могут быть в синтаксисе практически обязательны?
(Ср. [Ваня поднял (карточку)] и [(Ваня) положил в карман карточку].)


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> Во-первых, кто это сказал?
> Во-вторых, непонятно, как в принципе некие частные ограничения на эллипсис определения могут иметь общее значение для всех случаев.


Не согласен, что они частные.  Скорее наоборот: оригинальный пример (как и найденные вами случаи) является частным случаем допустимого эллипсиса определения в форме единственного числа.


Awwal12 said:


> Вы в курсе, что эллипсисы могут быть в синтаксисе практически обязательны?


Пример с Ваней недвусмысленен; оригинальное же предложение содержит слово "запланированный", которое в данном контексте практически синонимично понятиям типа "умышленный", "по предварительному сговору" (т.е. указывает на гораздо более тяжкий характер преступления). Юридические формулировки типа "умышленный X и умышленный Y", в целом, нежелательны, т.к. могут создавать если не кривотолки, то домыслы.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Не согласен, что они частные.  Скорее наоборот: оригинальный пример (как и найденные вами случаи) является частным случаем допустимого эллипсиса определения в форме единственного числа.


По поводу использования определения в ед.ч. (что тождественно эллипсису определения) при сочиненной конструкции, где определение семантически относится к обоим членам, довольно полно написано, например, у О.Е.Пекелиса ("Сочинение", 2013). Это, безусловно, не какая-то узкая группа случаев, что должно быть уже очевидно и из приведенных мной примеров, хотя во многих контекстах такое применение является практически однозначно аграмматичным (ср. "я увидел побледневшего Сашу и Колю", где "побледневший" не может относиться к Коле).
Но мы, повторюсь, говорили не о том, а о связи числа такого определения с числом глагола.


Vovan said:


> Пример с Ваней недвусмысленен


Пример из исходного сообщения тоже прагматически совершенно недвусмысленен (номинальная неоднозначность семантики ничего не меняет в плане сути высказывания).


----------



## Şafak

Я старалась перевести, но я ничего не понимаю того, что обсуждаете.


----------



## Awwal12

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Я старалась перевести, но я ничего не понимаю того, что обсуждаете.


Обсуждаем, обязано ли сказуемое стоять также в единственном числе (в связи с единственным числом определения), - попутно углубляясь в анализ подобных именных групп. По-моему, практические примеры, литература по вопросу и структурный разбор предложения достаточно ясно показывают, что, вообще говоря, не обязано: как я и писал, здесь возможны оба варианта ("запланированный разбой и захват состоится" и "запланированный разбой и захват состоятся"). Вот если бы определение стояло во мн.ч. ("запланированные"), то тогда и сказуемое действительно могло бы стоять только во мн.ч. ("состоятся").


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Только сам факт возможности подобного "нелогичного" согласования.


Так в вашем примере "нелогичным" было бы как раз "придут" (хотя на самом деле такое, конечно, вполне возможно и нормально - по крайней мере, пока "с начальником" не оказывается оторвано от слова "завхоз"), т.к. безусловной вершиной именной группы является именно "завхоз" (только он стоит в им.п. - падеже подлежащего), а сочинения нет как такового. О чём я и говорю: принципиально другая конструкция никак не может здесь демонстрировать какую-либо значимую аналогию.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет, в данном случае лучше употребить единственное число. См. Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLIII


Но там вроде бы указано обратное:  1. При прямом порядке слов (сказуемое следует за однородными подлежащими) обычно употребляется форма множественного числа сказуемого, при обратном порядке (сказуемое предшествует подлежащим) – форма единственного числа...
Если однородные подлежащие связаны соединительными союзами _и, да_ или только интонацией, то действуют правила, указанные выше, п. 1.



Awwal12 said:


> обязано ли сказуемое стоять также в единственном числе


Но, если я верно понял, вопрос в том, _может ли _сказуемое стоять в единственном числе в приведённой конструкции, где определение стоит в единственном числе при двух подлежащих, разделённых "и". В основном же, при прямом порядке слов, встречается только множественное число сказуемого, как и в Ваших примерах.

Например,  "если запланированный концерт и митинг состоятся" -  можно ли употребить "...состоится ..."?
Здесь нельзя объединить "концерт и митинг" в единое понятие - что мне и представляется критерием.
При обратном порядке слов: "если состоится запланированный концерт и митинг", происходит эллипсис ("если состоится запланированный концерт и состоится запланированный митинг") - но не при прямом порядке.

"если запланированный разбой и захват состоится" - здесь я, в принципе, могу объединить "разбой и захват" как единый сценарий, для которого нет конкретного определения, но который носит признаки разбоя и захвата собственности  - что в общем, одно и тоже.  Но мне не приходят в голову никакие аналогии, помимо тех, что приводит Vovan. Кстати, интересно, что, в сочетаниях "шум и гам" или "стыд и срам",  комбинация обеих частей  - почти тавтология, как и "разбой и захват".


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> В основном же, при прямом порядке слов, встречается только множественное число сказуемого, как и в Ваших примерах.


Ну можно найти и аналогичные примеры на ед.ч. сказуемого при ед.ч. определения.
_Понятно, что публикуемая проза и поэзия попадает в контекст "большого времени" литературы, который в достаточно полной мере доступен ныне далеко не всякому._ [Алексей Краевский. Журналы и поклонники // «Октябрь», 2003]


Но в основном такая схема действительно применяется главным образом при кореферентности существительных (причем здесь закономерно аграмматичны мн.ч. хоть определения, хоть сказуемого):
_В начале 1898 года преуспевающая литератор и драматург выехала в долгожданную Италию ― Мекку поэтов, художников, музыкантов и писателей_. [А. Г. Колмогоров. Мне доставшееся: Семейные хроники Надежды Лухмановой (2012)]


----------

